
How humanness shapes mathematics: reflections from Sir Andrew Wiles - jonnybgood
http://scilogs.spektrum.de/hlf/humanness-shapes-mathematics-reflections-sir-andrew-wiles/
======
Iv
Wiles may be a great mathematician but he seems to not really understand the
programs he is talking about:

“I think computers, if they were to develop mathematics themselves, would not
be worried about smallness and elegance,” Wiles pointed out. They might
generate proofs that contain thousands or millions of steps. “Why would they
worry how long it is?”

Well that's a constraint you can program in your heuristics: use as few steps
and as few concepts as possible.

But we have to wonder as well if some proofs do not require anyway a number of
steps that is out of humans' reach

